# Any word on the hatch???



## schmill (Jan 31, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has herd anything about the hatch? It sure would be nice to see another good year of juvies!!!


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah come on people what is the word. Them gray backs will be getting whacked here in a couple months


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Be like last year if what i hear is true...


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

headshot said:


> Be like last year if what i hear is true...


So what did you hear???? :beer:


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I have a friend in Yellowknife that has said the weather has been decent. But he is not a bird hunter so it is still third hand info.


----------



## duckman1 (Mar 28, 2009)

its good! very good- go to nationalsnowgoosefoundation on facebook.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Here it is from the National Snow Goose Foundation

‎2011 HATCH INFO! We have received our first creditable hatch report-the eastern colonies hatch was similiar to last years "which is great" the western side of the arctic had the best hatch in 5 yrs! Per aerial biologists-to us this sounds better than last! Get your shell selection stocked up-it could be another good one!!!!!


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

If that doesnt get a guys blood pumpin, i dont know what will, the best damn news I have heard all summer! :sniper:


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

If you want to hear some more good news there is lots of duckling this year too!


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

Mid-continent Population Light Geese (MCP)

This population includes lesser snow geese
and increasing numbers of Ross's geese. Geese
of the MCP nest on Bafin and Southampton
Islands, with smaller numbers nesting along
the west coast of Hudson Bay.
These geese winter primarily in eastern Texas,
Louisiana, and Arkansas. During the 2011
MWS, biologists counted 3,175,200 light geese,
19% more than in 2010. Winter
indices during 2002-2011 increased an average
of 2% per year (P = 0:095). Biologists
on Southampton and Bafin Islands reported numerous
nests and average goose nesting phenology,
and expect good production from MCP
geese there in 2011. Biologists reported that
the late ice breakup, slow runoff and localized
flooding near Cape Churchill reduced nest site
availability, which caused some birds to redistribute
south to La Perouse Bay and perhaps
forego nesting altogether. In 2011, nest initiation
on Akimiski Island was similar to the longterm
average, and clutch size during late incubation
was slightly higher than average, so average
production was expected there. Cape Henrietta
Maria experienced a normal spring, with a
spring thaw slightly earlier than in 2010, and the
area occupied by the colony was typical of the
sizes observed over the past decade. Overall, information
suggests an average fall 
flight of MCP
snow geese containing an average proportion of
young.


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## SGhuntR (Aug 5, 2011)

FWS agrees the hatch has been good.....Not great but plenty of gray birds will be making the flight south. We hunt in the Quill Lakes area and east. Last year the crop conditions were the worst in decades according to the many farmer friends we have made over the years. The birds were scattered and did not hang around. This year the conditions have improved immensely! They are still experiencing abundant water conditions but mostly in high water levels in ponds and rivers. With that they've said the ducks are very plentiful. Hopefully they will make it through the next month without any devastating hail or weather related issues. Our trip is right around the corner and we are excited.


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey Guys..I am a long time waterfowler and first time poster. My question for you all is ,Why all the excitement over increased snow goose numbers when the goal has been to reduce the numbers? Should,'t we be hoping for a series of poor hatches? Or is it maybe that having easy birds to kill trumps the ecological damage these birds are said to cause? Just curious.


----------



## rooster_david (May 13, 2010)

tilley said:


> Hey Guys..I am a long time waterfowler and first time poster. My question for you all is ,Why all the excitement over increased snow goose numbers when the goal has been to reduce the numbers? Should,'t we be hoping for a series of poor hatches? Or is it maybe that having easy birds to kill trumps the ecological damage these birds are said to cause? Just curious.


Good point. Im new to the decoying aspect of snow goose, but my guess is because of the Juvy ratio and from what I read and have seen, Juvys make for a fun hunt!


----------



## Geez n Quackers (Oct 24, 2007)

tilley said:


> Hey Guys..I am a long time waterfowler and first time poster. My question for you all is ,Why all the excitement over increased snow goose numbers when the goal has been to reduce the numbers? Should,'t we be hoping for a series of poor hatches? Or is it maybe that having easy birds to kill trumps the ecological damage these birds are said to cause? Just curious.


Because if we are completely truthful, most of us hunt snow geese purely because we love to do it ...a lot! It is not because of some great individual conservation effort to get the population reduced. That's just a side benefit to all this hunting. The snow goose overpopulation has just given us that much more opportunity to hunt them, including in the spring. It has also drawn a lot more hunters into pursuit of this particular goose and they in turn become addicted. That said, I don't think any serious snow goose hunter wants to see the population crash due to the effects of overpopulation. We want it both ways. We want the great hunting opportunities afforded by a high population, but we want the continuation of the species. You show me a snow goose hunter that says he can't wait until we get this population down and the spring season ended and I'll show you someone that really isn't a snow goose hunter! Or he hunts them in Texas.

History does tell me that we shoot more total snows as well as more adults in years of a good hatch. Young snows will frequently draw in the adults if you are patient.


----------

